# Comptes réseau non-disponible



## azeghor (30 Juin 2006)

Salut a tous,

je suis sur mac depuis un bout de temps, et j'en suis fan comme vous 

Mais ca va faire deux jours que je ne dors plus suite a  un probleme d'authentification sur mon OD...

J'ai le message "Comptes réseau non-disponible" avec un beau point rouge dans la fenetre de login (cliquez plusieurs fois le nom d'ordinateur juste au dessus de la rubrique login)

Mon DNS est OK, je peux me logguer avec un compte LDAP sur le serveur, j'ai bien "bindé", j'ai un dossier home accessible via AFP... le OD estmaster, et j'ai vraiment l'impression que tout est bon (meme le firewall 
je ne vois pas ou ca merde !!! Les log sont clean
J'ai beau chercher, je suis a court d'idee, j'en perd mes cheveux

Quelqu'un as t-il une idee ???
Quelqu'un va t-il me permettre de dormir a nouveau ?  
Que signifie ce message  d'erreur "Comptes réseau non-disponible"


----------



## BxN46 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!

Je remonte ce topic car j'ai exactement le même problème: suite à un plantage de mon macbook je l'éteind manuellement puis le redémarre et lorsqu'il me demande mon mot de passe impossible de lancer la session et lorsque je clique plusieurs fois sur le nom d'ordinateur juste au dessus de la rubrique login je m'aperçois qu'il y a un message disant "Comptes réseaux non-disponibles" précédé d'un point rouge... J'ai cherché partout en vain donc j'espere trouver une solution ici! (même si ce topic date de 2006...)

Cordialement


----------

